# Phila. Snapper Soup



## Rag1 (Mar 29, 2008)

Had some leftover pulled pork and used it in place of snapping turtle meat in this soup. It is very different than any other soups and well worth a try since it's easy to make.
A Philly special.

1 pound    snapping turtle meat   (sub with diced brisket or pulled pork)
1/4 cup    butter   
1/3 cup    celery, diced   
1/3 cup    onions, diced   
1/3 cup    carrots, diced   
1/3 cup    flour   
1 tsp    paprika   
1 quart    beef stock   
1/2 cup    tomato puree   
1 clove    garlic   
1/2 tsp    allspice   
1/2 tsp    salt (hold back till serving)   
1/4 tsp    pepper   
3 Tbs    corn starch   
1/2 cup    water   
1 tsp    Worcestershire sauce   
1 tsp    parsley   
1/3 cup    Dry sherry, no sweet crap.   
1/4 tsp    pickling spices   



Rinse turtle meat and simmer in 1 quart of water for 2 1/2 hours or until tender. Strain broth and chop meat, setting both aside. Or use leftover Q.

Chop onions, carrots and celery. Saute in butter until soft. 
In a bowl, combine flour, paprika, allspice, salt and pepper.
Combine Worcestershire sauce, and tomato puree in a second bowl.
Mix the dry bowl with the tomato bowl stuff. 
Add beef stock to vegetable mixture in a cooking soup pot. Slowly stir in the flour mixture. Add small amounts at a time of the beef stock mixture to prevent clumping, rather than dumping the whole flour mixture at one shot. Add garlic, parsley and pickle spices. Simmer for 2 hours. 
Cool mixture and then run through a blender to puree. 
Return puree to soup pot. Add meat to soup. Thicken with corn starch water mixture and heat for 15 minutes. Make thickness like split pea soup. Add sherry to taste when serving.


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Mar 29, 2008)

Good looking recipe. But you know the rule. No pic, no soup.


----------



## big dude (Mar 29, 2008)

Sounds like a real good soup, and I must admit this is a first for me - getting a recipe for snapping turtle soup.


----------



## Rag1 (Mar 30, 2008)

If you use real snapping turtle you can save some cool bones. I have aone hung on my colors.

http://usera.imagecave.com/Rag/bone/


----------



## Captain Morgan (Mar 30, 2008)

um...you have a bone collection?


----------



## Unity (Mar 30, 2008)

Turtle is way flavorful. I might have to go look for some. 

--John
(And then not tell my wife what she's eating.)


----------



## 1MoreFord (Mar 30, 2008)

I reaallllly need to apply for membership to the blueroom so I can take this thread there. :twisted:


----------



## john pen (Mar 31, 2008)

Looks interesting..did it end up thick with the flour and corn starch ?


----------



## Rag1 (Mar 31, 2008)

john pen said:
			
		

> Looks interesting..did it end up thick with the flour and corn starch ?



Thickness is similar to table gravy. The Allspice gives it a unique flavor. Worth a try.

Cappy, it's amazing what can be found hanging from the lower left edge of biker vests.


----------

